# Swollen female bits



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

My pew doe give birth this morning to 8 rather big babys, well big to me they are noticably bigger then the day old blue babys i have.... to the side of the doe's lady bits is swollen and looks blue/black and her poo has gone black, never noticed this before with any of my other doe's after birth am i only seeing this coz shes a pew or should i be worryed?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd give my mouse a few drops of bloodroot extract (otherwise known as Sanguinaria) in the drinking water. Actually I would have done it when she was close to throwing her litter. I love the stuff myself, I use it as mouthwash. It's slightly sweet, like anise, and is a bacteriostatic (maintains healthy ones, stops bad ones from reproducing) and helps to limit bleeding. and anti-hemorrhagic. I also use it topically on cuts and other open wounds. Native Americans have used it for all this stuff, and maybe others.


----------

